# braided decoy line



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Bought decoy line, but too thin to stay in hook on floaters. What is the number to look for for size. ??????? would like to order online so I can get it here asap. too far to cabelas or Scheels.


----------



## miketimg (Sep 30, 2014)

I stopped using braided line this season and I'm glad I did. I went to the Tanglefree line. It's made of PVC and it doesn't tangle. I just pick up the decoy and drop in into my bag, no need to wind the chord around the decoy. saves a ton of time.


----------



## Kimjmiller (Oct 31, 2008)

Contact Wallace Cordage Co. (800) 743 -7475. Look at there Bonded Twisted Nylon Twine, comes in green color, its waxed, # determines line thickness. All products at Cabelas are to low on # thickness. Rather than knots, use small dia. copper tubing crimped. See my ad in classified, "Decoy Weights".


----------

